# Help needed



## Jayden (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi guys, i am 18 this year. Have been hitting the gym for about a year but cant seem to get bigger and more define muscle tone on my upper body. (Plateau for a long time, not much progression)

I have soccer training almost every 2 days (lots of cardio)

I hit the gym from mon-sat
Mon: Chest and core
Tue: Back and biceps
Wed: Shoulder and core
Thur: Chest
Fri: Core 
Sat: Chest

Each session is about 1 hr and 30 mins.

I eat 6 meals a day ;

-2 whole eggs, milk and organic rolled oats with 1 fruit (blue berries / banana / mango)
-Granola bar with loads of water
-Wholemeal wrap with spinach and tuna
-Brown rice with chicken breast,onion,mushroom and brocoli.
-Post workout shake; banana and sweet potato
-Cottage cheese with walnuts and organic cereals OR greek yoghurt with walnuts and organic cereals 

What do i have to improve on?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 20, 2014)

- more food
- more protein
- less training days, more intensity


----------



## Jayden (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you for the reply!

More protein in each meals? Any idea how can i better improve my meal plans?

Yes will definitely cut down the time in gym to 1hr (making sure 30sec or less rest between sets)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2014)

Must be the brotherbundy program with all that ab work


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2014)

I have never seen a jacked soccer player. You wanna get bigger and more defined? Stop playing soccer


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2014)

how the hell can u hit a Plateau with only a year of training??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Must be the brotherbundy program with all that ab work



ya but my abs look good!!


----------



## York (Nov 21, 2014)

I wouldn't hit chest 3 times a week, like Lei said, just more intensity when you do it and not so often. I don't see legs or Tri's on there at all, running a lot doesn't replace lifting for your legs. And if you aren't putting on any weight with what you are eating, you need to be eating more, especially high protein foods.


----------



## Smitherine (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd change your split to have at least 2 rest days.  Don't forget that muscle growth comes from the healing not the constant tearing down.  And don't even think about running a cycle...Eats lots of PB to help get those cals bc of all that cardio.  IMO


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 21, 2014)

I didn't even notice the chest 3 times a week. That's awesome.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum;
Does your last name happen to be James?


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 21, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Welcome to the forum;
> Does your last name happen to be James?



please post pics.....


----------



## stonetag (Nov 21, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> - more food
> - more protein
> - less training days, more intensity


Add one more to that Lei, 18 year old girls, as many and often as you can! because then you get old.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Nov 21, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Add one more to that Lei, 18 year old girls, as many and often as you can! because then you get old.



I'm quite old and still bang 18yo girls. I pay most of them though.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 21, 2014)

Put down the wrap and chicken breast and eat some real meat aka beef. Avocados, PB, Olive oil? You only have 2 whole eggs so you're only getting 16 grams of good fats a day plus whatever's in the tuna. And I second what everyone else said. More rest. Higher intensity. Less cardio. With soccer you do enough cardio you could probably eat like shit and still stay lean. Just eat some damn beef and pasta and rice and peanut butter and drink a shit ton of milk (some chick on here's selling breast milk if that's your thing) You wanna get big? Then lift and eat big.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 21, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> how the hell can u hit a Plateau with only a year of training??



Not eating enough. Poor training regimen. Improper rest.

A plateau at the OP's age is just a good EXCUSE or REASON to EAT MORE!
(nothing more, Nothing less.)
(supplements are snake oil mostly. I promise. Natural T & GH levels should be sky high for you right now.)
(Buy some creatine maybe some bcaa's to sip if you want to get exotic.)

*Eat. Lift. Eat. Sleep. Eat. Sex. Eat. Sleep.*

Op, When your older you can add in another sex. (pause)


----------



## Jayden (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all, thanks for the reply!

I'm gonna stop soccer trainings this week, competition period has ended so no worries. Aiming to get bigger!

So i have changed to the followings;

No more soccer training (just wanna get big!)

MON: Chest (Push)
TUE: Shoulder (Pull)
WED: REST
THUR: REST
FRI: Back and Biceps 
SAT: Legs and Core
SUN: REST

Higher intensity

Meal plans:

1- Milk with organic rolled oats + 3 Whole eggs + 2 egg whites (cooked in olive oil) + multi vits and fish oil

2- Peanut butter with wrap and chicken breast and spinach and chia seeds

3- Brown rice / Quinoa with Tuna , beef, brocoli, onions

4- Pasta with Salmon, Spinach, Sweet potato

5- BCAA througgout workout to sip. Protein shake post workout with banana

6- Chicken breast , beef cooked with brocoli . MILK 

7- Cottage Cheese with avocado (befofe sleep 30 min) with organic chia seeds 




Questions:
I usually do 5 sets of 8 reps with 3 drops sets. About 2 seconds negative. And explosive on using strength. Also, about 6 exercise per muscle group. Is that right? (Takes me about 1 hr in total). 

What type of BCAA and/or Protein powder and/or creatine should i take and how many times a day and when ? I have looked into Ronnie Coleman's one; they have all of them (BCAA,creatine and quite generous amt of protein).

PS: Sorry i dont mean plateau as in peak or anything.. just simply NO GAINS!! -- Could it be due to my cheat meals on the weekend? I have like cheat meals for lunch and dinner on the weekends.

I will post some pics soon !! And no my last name is not james. 

Cheers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

why do u have to quit soccer something u love to do? Im sure u can still lift make gains and play soccer..Use the soccer as a form of cardio...dont stop doing things u enjoy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Not eating enough. Poor training regimen. Improper rest.
> 
> A plateau at the OP's age is just a good EXCUSE or REASON to EAT MORE!
> (nothing more, Nothing less.)
> ...


hes only 18 supergirl he will find his way


----------



## Khazima (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah no need to quit soccer you just need to eat the calories to make up for what you burn. 

You could definitely train more than that it you were already training 6 days a week + 2 days of soccer. Try push/pull/legs/off/repeat. 

Start counting your calories and find out your TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) using a TDEE calculator on google, eat that many calories minimum for 2-3 weeks and if you lose/gain no weight you're eating at maintenance, eat 300 calories above that.

'Myfitnesspal' is a great app for tracking calories and 'fitocracy' is a great app for tracking workouts.


----------

